# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Песни от автора и исполнителя Сергея Гуля

## Гуляев Сергей

Здравствуйте!
Предлагаю на ваш суд свои песни в исполнении Ольги Карнач.
"Венок"  http://webfile.ru/3919607
"Добрая сказка"  http://webfile.ru/3963956
"Блюз промокших крыш"  http://webfile.ru/3983303

sergey-g1@yandex.ru

----------


## Лев

> Предлагаю на ваш суд свои песни в исполнении Ольги Карнач.


Суд не усмотрел особого криминала:smile: Хотя замечания есть... Певица хороша, первые две аранжировки тоже. Блюз - стоит пересмотреть звуки, есть перегруз, ужасное вступление.

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

*Лев*,

согласен насчёт перекача учтём на будущее.  удачи

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

позвольте представить Вам ещё одну девушку, для которой собственно я и написал первую женскую песню. поёт Юля Шипицына а песенка называется Одиночество, которая и есть та первая
http://webfile.ru/4016967

----------


## biay1

> поёт Юля Шипицына а песенка называется Одиночество,


Прямо проникся! Так захотелось Юле помочь... Но у меня уже есть девушка... Вот, как только она меня бросит, то я сразу и помогу!!!:biggrin:
Хороший вальс, замечательное исполнение! :flower:  :Pivo:  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> "Блюз промокших крыш"


Люблю блюзы - его и послушал. Пока не легло на душу, возможно из-за пения слишком открытым голосом? Мне кажется если больше интимности было бы - лучше бы звучало... :Oj:

----------


## Mazaykina

> песенка называется Одиночество, которая и есть та первая


Сереж, слушаю уже 3-й раз... Просто ЗДОРВО!!! И текст, и музыка, и исполнение. Молодцы, ребята!
Если бы прислал минусовку, я была бы ОЧЕНЬ рада. Поверь, я редко, очень редко что-то прошу.Настолько песня легла на душу....  :Oj: 
Тему перенесла в соответствующий раздел.

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

извините, что не ответил сразу, отсутствовал. рад,что понравилось, минус без проблем    
'http://webfile.ru/4085545

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

ещё одна поющая девушка с моей песенкой. девушку зовут Оксана Збинская а песенку- Вот и всё
http://webfile.ru/3925867

----------


## Лев

> http://webfile.ru/3925867


Запрошенный файл не найден...:frown:

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

извиняюсь
http://webfile.ru/4085739

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

*Mazaykina*,
что то у меня с файлообменником ущё одна попытка
http://webfile.ru/4085739

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

позвольте представить одну песенку в своём исполнении
http://webfile.ru/4086483

----------


## Лев

> http://webfile.ru/4085739


Зависает на 99%...



> http://webfile.ru/4086483


Минус, чувствуется, опустил(неважно звучит)... Боишься спеть выше - запас есть :Aga: :wink:

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

*Лев*,
от вас, Лев, ни чего не скроешь. я понизил не потому что не могу пропеть, просто мне кажется так понежнее, песенка то вроде серьёзная. методом проб и .....

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

песенка сложившаяся во время походов по магазинам. называется- Фирменный платочек
http://webfile.ru/4100352

----------


## Лев

> Фирменный платочек


 С утра светит солнышко и песенкой ещё добавилось светлое настроение...

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

*Лев*,
 спасибо, удачи во всём

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

я уверен, что у каждого мужчины найдётся соседка, которой он симпатизирует больше,чем другим соседям. песенка- Соседка. Та, что выше этажом. а что бы не догадались соседи и жена я спел не совсем своим голосом
http://webfile.ru/3993072

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

послушав многих, кто на этом сайте показывает свои песни, за что им спасибо, я решил показать вот эту песенку. 
тапёрам всех стран и всех времён посвящается. правда я живу в России
http://webfile.ru/4012045

----------


## Лев

> тапёрам всех стран


Светлая песня... вот пара моих, посвящённых музыкантам:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/562948
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/562101

----------


## сергей гуляев

иногда пишу дуэтные песенки. вот одна из них, спетая с Дамирой Вагано  вой и называется она- Лунная комната
http://webfile.ru/4013916

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

ещё одна не очень серьёзная песенка. называется- Простой сюжет
http://webfile.ru/4110361

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

песенка посвящённая любимому мною времени года. Бабье лето
http://webfile.ru/4115186

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

немножко грустная песенка- Случайная попутчица
http://webfile.ru/4128127

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

ещё одна не очень весёлая, но правдивая песенка- Я сегодня не грущу
http://webfile.ru/4134620

----------


## Лев

Хорошая песня - твоя? Мне кажется в до минор надо поднять - низковата для тебя...

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

здравствуй, Лев. может надо было просто понежней спеть. песенки которые я здесь представляю- все мои. и уже наверное все поняли, что у меня не проффессионально поставленный голос, хотя года полтора назад я походил к преподавателям по вокалу, что б хоть как то соответствовать.это всё на что меня хватило. признаюсь честно- мне интереснее сочинять не важно для себя или для кого то . для кого то ещё интереснее, потому что сложнее. когда просят- пишу слова на чужие мелодии, иногда на хитовые песни, если опять же кому то надо. на местечковом уровне кое что поётся. вот так вот и живу. когда куда- нибудь приглашают пою не только своё, но своё пою обязательно. если что то будет интерсно из известных песен- могу какие- нибудь слова показать. удачи

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

в канун Нового года песенка,которая скорее посленовогодняя, чем новогодняя- Загляну в календарь
http://webfile.ru/4155853

----------


## Лев

> Загляну в календарь


На дворе уже январь:rolleyes: Симпатично...

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

Лев, я так и не понял, это плохо или хорошо? удачи во всём

----------


## Лев

> Лев, я так и не понял, это плохо или хорошо?


Словарь Даля    (всего слов: 44713)     
 Симпатия 
____________________________________________
ж. греч. сочувствие, сострастие, беспричинное влеченье к кому или чему, безотчетная любовь, предпочтенье кого-либо. Симпатическая душа, -тичный человек, привлекательный, сочувственный или нравный. Симпатические чернила, химические, выступающие на бумаге только после особых известных приемов: согреванья, обмывки особою жидкостью и пр. Симпатизировать с кем или чему, сочувствовать, быть заодно, отстаивать что, желать чего, содействовать чему по чувству или убежденью.:smile:

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

спасибо за разъяснение, всего наилучшего

----------


## Mazaykina

*Гуляев Сергей*,
Совсем случайно заглянула в тему и увидела минус. СПАСИБО!!!!! Сергей, огромное спасибо!!! Я обязательно ее спою друзьям на Новый год и расскажу о вас. Только вот о вас совсем ничего не знаю...

----------


## Ладушка

Сергей, привет! А я к сожалению не смогла послушать песни...  попросила у Марины песню "Одиночество" послушала и захотелось услышать другие. Но не ссылки уже не рабочие. Если не трудно - обновите их пожалуйста. А может у вас есть страничка в "Моём мире"? Тогда я бы там послушала.

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

ладушка, я конечно всё обновлю и скину ещё женских песен. а можно спросить, где именно в Свердловской области вы живёте? потом объясню почему. удачи

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

теперь мои песенки можно послушать по адресу http://www.realmusic.ru/sergey_gulyaev/  . удачи всем

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

Ещё одна Новогодняя песенека, называется Беседа. Всех с наступающим!http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/687402

----------


## Лев

Немножко прямолинейно-резковата "Беседа" из-за стиля:rolleyes:

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

Возможно, Лев, но это самая первая минусовка, сделанная на мои песенки. Удачи

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

Татаркам всего земного шара посвящается http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/697360/

----------


## Лев

> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/697360/


Татарский этноэлемент не продумал - несколько нот и колорит оправдал бы "Татарские глаза"... А так обыкновенный шансон:rolleyes:

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

Лев, так я весёлый шансон и делал. С Крещением! Удачи

----------


## Лев

> Лев, так я весёлый шансон и делал.


И всё-таки играться надо этноколоритом...

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

Здравствуйте! давно не был на форуме. одна из моих песенок. всем удачи
а песенка называется Неоконченный роман
: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/720080/

----------


## Лев

Хороший аранж - кто делал?

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

здравствуй, Лев. аранжировку делал Сергей Соловьёв, жил он одно время у нас на Урале, сейчас перебрался поближе к Москве

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

посмотрев, что темы ( в текстах) на форуме поднимаются разные, решился показать песенку из серии- чисто с песней, конкретно по жизни.
называется- Давай помянем.
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/720090/

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

песенка про Урал, про неоднозначный край, где я родился и прожил большую часть жизни.  Веточка рябины.  адрес всех выставленных мною песен

http://www.realmusic.ru/sergey_gulyaev/

----------


## Лев

> песенка про Урал,


Земляк... я в Магнитогорске родился. Песня хорошая, но... саксофон во вступлении и далее настраивает на другое(манера и стиль не соответствуют данной песне).

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

здравствуйте, Лев. я  из Свердловской обл. насчёт сакса- ну начудили немножко. сначала баян пробывали, что уж не помню, это не из новых, просто с одним хорошим человеком кое- что делали, ну и эту песенку сделали. надо было проигрыши покороче сделать

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

Представляю на ваш суд ещё одну шуточную песенку. История , рассказанная одним моим другом. называется- Клин.
Все песенки по адресу  http://www.realmusic.ru/sergey_gulyaev/

----------


## Лев

> Клин.


Клёво, сказал Лёва :Ok:

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

Лев, спасибо! я думаю форумчане на такой  открытый текст не осерчают? удачи во всём

----------


## Лев

> на такой открытый текст не осерчают?


Слыхали и покрепче...:rolleyes:

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

да в этом я не сомневаюсь, да и сам слыхивал. ты ж понимаешь, когда пишешь не первые и даже не сотые слова, хочется чего то нового, про многое пробовал, и даже про всю нашу систему. но потом всё стёр, не потому что не получилось, а потому что посчитал спекуляцией. беру более-менее человеческие темы, что б не выглядеть ни горе- патриотом ни ещё кем нибудь. в общем стараюсь перед собой честным быть. вот так . удачи во всём

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане. позвольте на ваш суд выставить ещё одну свою песенку в своём же исполнении. называется песенка  Сомнения.  мои песенки по адресу  http://www.realmusic.ru/sergey_gulyaev/

удачи всем

----------


## Лев

*Гуляев Сергей*,
 Суд постановил: осудить эту песню на вечное звучание, чтоб... не сомневался:wink:

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

спасибо, Лев, удачи тебе во всём!

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане. однажды Андрей Балакирев дал мне послушать несколько готовых минусов. один мне понравился. в общем, песенка написанная на готовый минус. исполнила Оля Карнач. удачи всем!

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/806938/

----------


## Лев

> здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане. однажды Андрей Балакирев дал мне послушать несколько готовых минусов. один мне понравился. в общем, песенка написанная на готовый минус. исполнила Оля Карнач. удачи всем!
> 
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/806938/


Хорошая баллада :Aga:

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

Лев, здравтвуй! рад видеть тебя на форуме и тем более на своей страничке. заглядывай по чаще. удачи тебе во всем.

----------


## Laurita

> исполнила Оля Карнач


Красивая песня получилась!

----------


## LINSLI

Всё будет красиво красивая песня получилась.

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

спасибо за оценку, удачи

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

добрый день! ещё одна песенка моя песенка теперь в моём исполнении. удачи!

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/819993/

----------


## Лев

> ещё одна песенка моя


"День рождения" в название лучше подходит - хорошо получилось :Animals 007:

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

спасибо, Лев! да уж как назвал. удачи тебе во всём и всего доброго!

----------


## lestar

Мне понравилось. Стиль не заезженный. Получилось свежо. Поздравляю.

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

спасибо, рад что понравилось. удачи во всём!

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане. как то Сергей Соловьёв дал послушать диск своих мелодий. одна мне приглянулась, сделали минус. в общем музыка Сергея Соловьёва текст и исполнение Сергея Гуляева. удачи всем нам!

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/836089/

----------


## Ладушка

*Гуляев Сергей*,
Сергей, здравствуй! У меня есть папочка в компе с твоим именем. Песня "Котик" в  исполнении Юли. Твоя? Хотела попросить минус.

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

Ладушка, очень рад твоему посланию. скмнул на почту. если интересно, могу демки женских песенок на почту сбросить, послушаешь, если подойдёт минуса сброшу. просто выставлять- записи приличной нет. удачи и спасибо.

----------


## Ладушка

*Гуляев Сергей*,
Сергей! Вот,  бывает же такое.   Уже давненько видела твоё творчество на этом форуме и на  шансон портале... и даже кое-что в папочку сложила. А именно сейчас зашла на страничку где выставлены твои песни - и обалдела! Мне всё нравится! И слова доходчивы и голос приятен и музыка к сердцу.... :Ok: 
 Ты в моём лице приобрел  ещё одну поклонницу. 
 Успеха тебе!

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

Ладушка, спасибо огромное за такие слова! удачи счастья и любви тебе!

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

добрый день! выношу на ваш суд песенку, которую я сам себе подарил на один из дней рождений. вот здесь, Лев, и на тот вопрос ответ- помнишь ты спрашивал, почему я Суету Суетой назвал? потому что вот эта песенка и называется День рождения. удачи всем и всего доброго!

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/846755/

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

добрый день. в канун женского дня позвольте мне подарить прекрасной половине форума эту песенку. называется она Светлая женщина. любви и удачи всем!

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/858656/

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

и ещё один небольшой подарочек. песенка называется Котик. однажды меня попросили написать песенку про кота( как в том анекдоте) а у меня получился Котик и он мне нравится. да и не только мне. спела Юля Шипицына. женщины, с наступающим!

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/858672/

----------


## Лев

> у меня получился Котик


Прикольные частушки :Grin:

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

cпасибо, Лев. удачи!

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

добрый вечер, форумчане! большинство песен посвящено конечно же женщинам. а эту песенку я посвятил нам, мужикам. она так и называется-Мужики. спел сам. удачи всем!      http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/870080/

----------


## mamakorzhiha

> и ещё один небольшой подарочек. песенка называется Котик. однажды меня попросили написать песенку про кота( как в том анекдоте) а у меня получился Котик и он мне нравится. да и не только мне. спела Юля Шипицына. женщины, с наступающим!
> 
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/858672/


Здравствуйте, Сергей! Можно ли попросить у Вас минусовочку "Котика"?  Понравилась песенка  :Aga: 
mamakorzhiha@gmail.com

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

легко. пришлите адрес, куда выслать и всё. одно условие- не трогать слова, а то были случаи. удачи!

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

добрый день, уважаемые! на улице май. и вот такая майская песенка, написанная и исполненная мной. всем всего доброго!

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/886279/

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

здрвствуйте! ещё одна из моих песенок, написанных от женского лица. исполнила Света Орлова. удачного лета всем!

: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/894279/

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

добрый день! ещё одна моя песенка, правдиво написанная с самого себя. удачи всем!       http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/912815

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

добрый вечер или день. шуточная автопортретная песенка, которую исполнила Дамира Ваганова. удачи всем!    http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/925003/

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

добрый день или вечер всем кто заглянул ко мне. Новый год приближается и вот такая простенькая новогодняя песенка. всем удачи!!!

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/964580/

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

здравствуйте! когда то выставлял песенку Шум дождя. вот повторяю 

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/974866/  удачи всем!

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

доброго дня всем!!! давно не выставлял своих песенок. новая весенняя песенка, называется Красота. удачи всем!!!        http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1023748/

----------


## Лев

> доброго дня всем!!! давно не выставлял своих песенок. новая весенняя песенка, называется Красота. удачи всем!!!        http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1023748/


*Красотааа...*

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

спасибо, Лев! всего тебе доброго!

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

Добрый день, уважаемые! эта ссылка для любителей шансона. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWwwsZkoT-o              удачи всем!

----------


## tanya4sk5

> Ещё одна Новогодняя песенека, называется Беседа. Всех с наступающим!http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/687402


Спасибо за прекрасную песню! УСПЕХОВ!

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

Таня, спасибо! всяческих благ и успехов!

----------


## lybochka

Сергей, спасибо за "Котика", настроение сразу поднялось.Чувствую, что под Новый год будем с подругами в баньке да за чашкой чая распевать Вашего "Котика" хором. Удачи Вам!

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

> Сергей, спасибо за "Котика", настроение сразу поднялось.Чувствую, что под Новый год будем с подругами в баньке да за чашкой чая распевать Вашего "Котика" хором. Удачи Вам!


спасибо за добрые слова! нужен минус пришлите эл. адрес. всего доброго!

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

добрый вечер и наилучшие пожелания! ещё одна моя песенка  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1236843  удачи всем!!!

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

для любителей шансона ещё дна песенка. всем удачи!  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1253641

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

добрый вечер! и снова для любителей шансона. удачи!  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1253639

----------


## Angel_Stike

Чувствуется творческий подход. Получила много удовольствия, спасибо! :Smile3:

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

спасибо и вам! рад, что понравилось! удачи!

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

здравствуйте, уважаемые! в преддверии 9 мая предлагаю вашему вниманию песенку, посвященную ВОВ. http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1319982    всего доброго!

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

добрый день! ещё одна песенка на свадебную тему. http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1353470     удачи всем!

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

добрый день! предлагаю вашему вниманию ещё одну свою песенку. удачи всем!  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1361693

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

добрый день! новая песня. https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1452113   приятного лета всем!

----------


## татуся

Сергей, спасибо за творчество!!!
Приятно послушать,желаю удачи и творческих сил!!!

----------

